# I'm so excited



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

MY wife has until very recently been pretty closed about any form of prepping. We now have 72 hour bags, more groceries stored, is on side with a move to a more rural property and excited about it. We were at a big box outdoor store today and she showed me some ideas for her birthday and Christmas presents, all were prep related. Get this she actually encouraged me to pick up some more ammo ... just a bock of 22LR (they would only sell 1 to a customer) ... but still ... and she told me I should be looking at other places and picking up what we can as I find it since she has heard it was hard to find. I'm doing the Snoopy happy dance. There have been a whole range of things that were changing her mind about things so I can't pinpoint one over another as reasons for the changing heart ... but YEE HAW ... making progress. A long way to go yet but still ...


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations! Everything goes better when you can work as a team. I'm really, really happy for the both of you.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cool! 
Always pray together and ask God for guidance when you make plans to prep together


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Really cool, Bob!

Just remember that it doesn't have to be doom and gloom. Make it fun too. A camping trip is can be a fun trip, as well as a learning trip. Ask her what she wants to learn about and work on it together. Sometimes, you'll be surprised at what they want to learn about and how good they are at it with a little practice.

Glad your bride is onboard, good for y'all...


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Balls004 said:


> Really cool, Bob!
> 
> Just remember that it doesn't have to be doom and gloom. Make it fun too. A camping trip is can be a fun trip, as well as a learning trip. Ask her what she wants to learn about and work on it together. Sometimes, you'll be surprised at what they want to learn about and how good they are at it with a little practice.
> 
> Glad your bride is onboard, good for y'all...


Amen brother, improvements to our BOL have come about because we spend a lot of time there and it makes it more enjoyable for her, even shooting the occasional squirrel. It sure is nicer when 2 pull as 1.:2thumb:


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats! That's great that she's on board. Pretty soon you can show her the hidden room beneath the floor.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

We have sold our condo in a suburb of a major Alberta metropolis (population of the area 1.4 million) and have a conditional offer in on a nice 1 acre property in a community of less than 5,000 in BC. Room for some gardens, a small orchard and some chickens. Two wells on the property. Not the fantasy ideal BOL off grid of my dreams, but oh so much closer and self reliant. The community is about 1 1/2 hours from the nearest bigger centre (less than 80,000 people), every home we viewed had big full cold rooms, plenty of stacked firewood and the like. Not a "prepper" community exactly but at least most of the people have some form of awareness. Longer autumns, earlier springs and milder winters than where we are now. Plenty of hunting and fishing. If all goes well we should be in the new place before the end of the month. I can hardly wait


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations. you will probably find the calmer pace a lot more relaxing too.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Congratulations. you will probably find the calmer pace a lot more relaxing too.


 I certainly hope so. Whenever we visit the community we are moving to I can feel my blood pressure drop and my whole bodies relax.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bugoutbob said:


> I certainly hope so. Whenever we visit the community we are moving to I can feel my blood pressure drop and my whole bodies relax.


Sounds like the Koots to me ... whenever I am there visiting family, my blood pressure drops down so low that I am almost comatose ... :flower:

Here in Alberta, last time I sat at the Walmart blood-pressure thing, it listed me at 165 / 145 or something crazy like that, and I was relaxed! :eyebulge:


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Sounds like the Koots to me ... whenever I am there visiting family, my blood pressure drops down so low that I am almost comatose ...


Close ... North Thompson area... same feeling


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

We did it. Moved to our new one acre place in the Shuswap Highlands of British Columbia. Traded 1.5 million people for less than 5,000, a condo for a hose with propane, electric and wood heat. Both municipal water and two good wells. Got a decent shop, storage buildings, chicken run and coop, raised garden beds, a few fruit trees and more. Got my eye on an older 4X4 pickup for me, got a Subaru Forester for the wife. Much work to be done, but it's a step in the right direction


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congratulations Bob!!! :congrat:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Isn't it nice to see stars instead of streetlights, hear wild animal sounds instead of screeching tires, and to enjoy what you now have after so much planning? Good for you and the missus. We look forward to hearing about your new adventures. Thank you for letting us tag along!


----------



## canuck479 (Oct 19, 2014)

I grew up just a few hours south of your new location in the Okanagan and had family living up there that I would visit every summer it is a very nice area to be in.
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Slowly settling in and getting unpacked. Lots to do as the previous owners let things run down a fair bit and just dumped stuff where-ever. It has meant more time lurking, less time posting.

Got treated to four mule deer (one two point buck three does) and some grouse picking up where I had cleaned apple and crabapple trees yesterday. The buck, one doe were back this morning and the grouse out there right now.

A real treat after so many years in a suburban condo but I can see I will have to put in some serious garden fencing


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

To heck with fencing... I'd invest in really good dehydrators for jerky and a big freezer, just sayin...

Glad your happy in the new place!


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Freezer and dehydrator would be nice but its only an acre and I'm not so sure the neighbours would approve. There are lots in the area though so I suspect grouse and venison will often be on the menu


----------

